# Let's spice things up... how about a wrist shot thread?



## citjet (Feb 11, 2006)

Let's see everyone's Fortis watch on your wrist. All makes and models. Show us how proud you are of them!!!


----------



## The Kit (May 10, 2006)

Sure thing. Only one picture for now cause it is actually my x-mas present

B-42 Cosmonaut Alarm Chronograph........

The Kit


----------



## dohmer (Mar 5, 2007)

The Kit: That's one heck of a present! :-!

Guess my cigarr (s) on picture one... :-d


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## cbh (Oct 19, 2007)

b-) :-!


----------



## citjet (Feb 11, 2006)

Keep them coming everyone! Absolutely loving that B42 Chrono/alarm.


----------



## mr.A. Ros jr. (Sep 11, 2007)

My B42 pilot professional.



citjet said:


> Let's see everyone's Fortis watch on your wrist. All makes and models. Show us how proud you are of them!!!


----------



## quoll (Feb 10, 2006)




----------

